

Even faster: Data at the speed of Presto ORC - tilt
https://code.facebook.com/posts/370832626374903/even-faster-data-at-the-speed-of-presto-orc/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.wired.com/2015/03/open-source-works-just-ask-
face...](http://www.wired.com/2015/03/open-source-works-just-ask-
facebook/?mbid=social_twitter), which points to this.

